#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  teste de novo editor

## MarcusMaciel

*Bom este e o novo editor

**estou apenas fazendo um teste com ele



se isso funcionou perfeito )

pra terminar um video



*

----------


## MarcusMaciel

testando
tabela

0
1

2
3




 :Party: 




cara isso e fantastico adorei o novo editor  :Smile:

----------


## GrayFox

Testando,
​TESTE

----------


## alexandrecorrea

é.. o novo editor é "felomenal" !!!!!!

----------


## r0n3n1x

> é.. o novo editor é "felomenal" !!!!!!




como consigo uma camiseta destas...

----------


## MarcusMaciel

essa ai era a versao antiga temos que fazer uma nova com o logo novo...

----------


## sergio

Gostei do novo editor, mas espero que os usuários usem o bom senso e não criem posts com letras garrafais do tipo:

AJUDA

SOCORRO, PELO AMOR DE DEUS.


 :Saint:

----------


## edcomrocha

_SOCORRO_ Meu
mk nao acessa a nets hauhauhauahhua


Blz o novo editor parabens.

Quando sair as novas camisetas avisem ai acho que vou querer ficar com umas hehehe.



Abraços.

----------


## code

00101010011011110101010100110101010100101001010011000100010010100111010010100

----------


## MarcusMaciel

hahaha tinha que ser voce code...

----------


## MarcusMaciel

*teste completo.........*

----------


## MarcusMaciel

achei o problema code safado...

----------


## code

1010101001010010101001010101010101010100101010101010010010000010101001010

----------


## MarcusMaciel

_fdsffsfsd mais um teste

_

----------


## zeusnet

Quero uma *CAMISETA!!!*

----------


## tonflatland

Marcus me avise assim que tive as Novas Camisas do Under-Linux...
vou querer umas 2




> essa ai era a versao antiga temos que fazer uma nova com o logo novo...

----------


## tonflatland

Marcus me avise assim que tiver as Novas Camisas do Under-Linux...
vou querer umas 2




> essa ai era a versao antiga temos que fazer uma nova com o logo novo...

----------


## laurence669

também vou querer uai ,,,,,
hahahahha

----------


## edcomrocha

Eu tambem heheheh

So avisar 






> Marcus me avise assim que tiver as Novas Camisas do Under-Linux...
> vou querer umas 2





> também vou querer uai ,,,,,
> hahahahha

----------


## hobatech

ola boa tarde sou novo por aqui como eu faço pra abrir um topico no forum...

----------

